# How do you target the triceps lateral head?



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2005)

Title says it all.  Couldnt find info in a search.


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

This should be good.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes it should.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> How do you target the triceps lateral head?


Like this...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2005)

When you extend your elbow, all of the heads of the tricep become active.  If you put your arms over your head when you perform this elbow extension, then you can give the long head an additional stretch which helps it achieve a more forceful contraction via the stretch reflex, but the other heads are still contracting regardless.  There is no isolating of tricep heads.

It is my opinion that you can't cause hypertrophy more in one head than another; your genetics dictate how the mass is distributed between them.  Others will probably tell you otherwise based on empirical evidence.  Believe what you want.


----------



## MyK (Sep 13, 2005)

would you like to know how to target the upper middle chest too?????


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 13, 2005)

you better do a (better) search before we have a big long pointless arguement thread.


 


cant isolate, perhaps can emphasize using different angles of pull.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

outer head


----------



## LAM (Sep 13, 2005)

trying to isolate the lateral head of the tricep is like trying to isolate the vastus lateralis in the quadricep, it's impossible...


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> trying to isolate the lateral head of the triceps is like trying to isolate the *vastus lateralis * in the quadriceps, it's impossible...


I think  I had one of those at Star Bucks??


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> trying to isolate the lateral head of the tricep is like trying to isolate the vastus lateralis in the quadricep, it's impossible...




Well that could be true....if I used the word "isolate."

Christ, I read through the other "outer Head" thread days ago.  And it was made clear to me in that thread that the outer head is known as the long head, while the other one is known as the lateral head.  My long head is huge, but lateral is not.  

Is there a way to place more stress, shift the weight towards, focus the work on, target, or even, ISOLATE the lateral head.  

Yes Yes I know all 3 heads move when the arm is extended, but are you telling me every triceps workout focuses on the 3 heads in its entirety, regardless of weight, angle, machine?  And at no point is one part of the muscle(s) working harder than its brother muscles?


----------



## MyK (Sep 13, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> My long head is huge, but lateral is not.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 13, 2005)

try using a variety of movements such as:
Dips
triceps extensions
close grip bench press
kickbacks
dumbell french press


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Yes Yes I know all 3 heads move when the arm is extended, but are you telling me every triceps workout focuses on the 3 heads in its entirety, regardless of weight, angle, machine?  And at no point is one part of the muscle(s) working harder than its brother muscles?



Like I already said, you can do extension movements with your arms overhead to illicit a greater stretch reflex in the long head, but the other heads are still contracting.  On top of that, there is only a very limited amount of empirical evidence supporting that this can cause the long head to hypertrophy more than it's brethren.  I'm still highly skeptical that it's possible.

You can't emphasize the lateral head, sorry.


----------



## LAM (Sep 13, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Well that could be true....if I used the word "isolate."
> 
> Christ, I read through the other "outer Head" thread days ago.  And it was made clear to me in that thread that the outer head is known as the long head, while the other one is known as the lateral head.  My long head is huge, but lateral is not.
> 
> ...



attempting to "target" one head of a muscle that has multiple heads that insert at the same point is called isolating..symantics my friend


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 13, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Well that could be true....if I used the word "isolate."
> 
> Christ, I read through the other "outer Head" thread days ago. And it was made clear to me in that thread that the outer head is known as the long head, while the other one is known as the lateral head. My long head is huge, but lateral is not.
> 
> ...


no, the lateral head is the one on the outside of the arm (seen from the side), the long head is the one on the back of the arm (look at my gallery, my tattoos run down the long head), the medial head lies underneath the long head mostly and you can only see the very end of it (usually).

as for the rest of the arguements, the curse has already spoken


----------



## jimbofive (Sep 13, 2005)

from the sounds of this and previous posts, your time would be better spent trying to target the g-spot...


----------



## Lepa (Sep 14, 2005)

but can you _isolate_ the g-spot?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2005)

jimbofive said:
			
		

> from the sounds of this and previous posts, your time would be better spent trying to target the g-spot...



  Sorry, I actually use this forum to ASK questions rather than to pretend I know everything.  I am here to learn shit I am not 100% completely sure on, instead of making useless comments, posting up repetitive pics, or giving plagiarized advice.


----------



## jimbofive (Sep 14, 2005)

made half a dozen people laugh, i'm sure, and bumped your topic, i don't see what the huff is about...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2005)

jimbofive said:
			
		

> made half a dozen people laugh, i'm sure, and bumped your topic, i don't see what the huff is about...



huff?    

Oh!  Oh, well, ask the person I was quoting...


----------



## jimbofive (Sep 14, 2005)

hehe, you quoted me, lol, don't worry about it (i have no idea how to target the lateral head) i do skull crushers and cable pulldowns


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2005)

BigBiceps said:
			
		

> try using a variety of movements such as:
> Dips
> triceps extensions
> close grip bench press
> ...



Soooo, I basically already know how to hit the lateral head.

Ugh, okie dokie.


----------



## pscaputo (Aug 5, 2011)

Diamond pushups


----------



## Maze81 (May 29, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> Well that could be true....if I used the word "isolate."
> 
> Christ, I read through the other "outer Head" thread days ago.  And it was made clear to me in that thread that the outer head is known as the long head, while the other one is known as the lateral head.  My long head is huge, but lateral is not.
> 
> ...




I registered just to answer this question because I'm sick of all the non-sense answers from people who don't know but want to think they do.
Yes, you can "emphasize" more stress on the Lat head then you currently do. This is how...
Do your Tri regimen as you normally do, however, at the end, or peak, of the extension, PINCH AND HOLD for 3 seconds. Why? because the Long head is fully engaged at full extension but until you Pinch (as if you were flexing) your Lat & medial are not fully engaged. Get in the habit of "flexing" at full extension after each rep. Secondly, after your full workout, grab one of those old dumbbells where you can add & subtract small plates and take the plates off of one end OR use a 5Lb short sledge Hammer; lean forward like you are going to do kickbacks and extend your arms 100% at a 45* angle. With the head of the Hammer resting against your upper buttocks and your palm forward, TWIST the hammer back and outwards and SQUEEZE for 2-3 seconds. Do this last set as a burnout to your normal reg. Don't forget to post your progress on the Lateral Head in a few weeks so that everyone who thought they knew best realizes that EVERYBODY can learn something new!!! 
Also, here is a little on the subject as well: Bodybuilding.com - The 10 Bodypart Target Training Series: How To Build Giant Triceps!


----------



## LAM (May 29, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> Well that could be true....if I used the word "isolate."
> 
> Christ, I read through the other "outer Head" thread days ago.  And it was made clear to me in that thread that the outer head is known as the long head, while the other one is known as the lateral head.  My long head is huge, but lateral is not.
> 
> ...



the angle at which a muscle is exercised only changes the pattern of muscle fiber recruitment as  muscles either contract as a whole or not at all.  hitting a muscle from multiple angles is all that can be done to stimulate it effectively.

to say that one exercise is better than another is just plan wrong as everyone has muscles, tendons and ligaments of different length, point of attachment, tensile strength, etc.  there is an optimum exercise for everyone for a given body part depending on the mechanics of their body and only trial and error can determine that.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2013)

LAM said:


> the angle at which a muscle is exercised only changes the pattern of muscle fiber recruitment as  muscles either contract as a whole or not at all.  hitting a muscle from multiple angles is all that can be done to stimulate it effectively.
> 
> to say that one exercise is better than another is just plan wrong as everyone has muscles, tendons and ligaments of different length, point of attachment, tensile strength, etc.  there is an optimum exercise for everyone for a given body part depending on the mechanics of their body and only trial and error can determine that.



LAM,  Check out the date.  I was an idiot back then.

I am a scholar and gentleman now.


----------

